
Cryptography Dispatches: Registries Considered Harmful - philips
https://buttondown.email/cryptography-dispatches/archive/cryptography-dispatches-registries-considered/
======
compressedgas
[http://archive.is/pZXTZ](http://archive.is/pZXTZ)

